# Trane dual circuit system



## tcarpenter116 (Jun 24, 2017)

Installed a trane 10ton dual circuit split system. Upon startup circuit A pulled into a vacuum within 5seconds. I've disconnected the lineset blown thru with nitrogen, installed suction line filter dryer outside, moved liquid line filter dryer inside at the unit, replaced txv twice, replaced check valve. After the second txv the system was up and running for over a week, now it has started to go into vacuum again immediately upon startup. 
Trane is telling me there is a blockage.
I just reclaimed the Freon again and can blow nitrogen from LL outside to SL outside and vice versa, no apparent blockage. 

Any suggestions on what I'm missing here?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

